# For the Muso's here.



## Heinz (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys got this baby today. I am stoked beyond words. One of the most brutal amps out there for hard rock/metal but also extremely bluesy and even jazzy 

Man i've lusted over one of these for at least 4 years, finally found one at a good price. Played it once however really need the house to myself to use it properly.

Cheers.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2009)

8) Rock on brother

Let the noise complaints roll!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice. Raise the horns brother!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 19, 2009)

Cheers guys.

Shall do man, already ripped out Blackened and Master of Puppets on it. Its a quality amp hand built in California,you really can't beat Mesa.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 19, 2009)

look forward to that day I cross the pond to hear this in person


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice - Turn it up to 11!


----------



## ccheese (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope you got insurance for your [and your neighbors] windows !! Rock on.....

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 19, 2009)

Heh, my little brothers amp is dwarfed by the size of that!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 19, 2009)

I think I heard you from all the way up here! 

Brutal man.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice one, Alex, now a band to use it in.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Marcel. Most definately! I'm in the early stages of forming a band with a friend of mine. He's just finishing his mechatronics engineering degree so its good timing


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 21, 2009)

A very nice Mesa B indeed. Must have cost a bit...perfect for metal.



I'll stick with my Marshall Plexi though...


----------



## Butters (Nov 21, 2009)

I just noticed what looks to be a little girl's shoe under your coffee table...

Please, PLEASE tell me that you didn't blow its innocent little wearer right out of it with your very first riff!

JL


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## conkerking (Nov 21, 2009)

Sweet. Rattle those windows. But what do you plug into it?


----------



## Heinz (Nov 21, 2009)

Cheers guys!

Maximowitz I like the sound of that Plexi!  You're right it did cost a bit but no more then an Marshall combo equivalent brand new. I did really well in fact. Its the Tremoverb with a Blues channel so its great for metal but can be used easily in other genres too, rare for a Mesa.

Butters  They are Dutch Clogs so no small children were hurt in the usage of this beast, it may knocked the Earth off its axis though. 

CK I run an S series Ibanez and Epiphone 58 reissue explorer. I'm hoping to eventually get a pot bellied styled Les Paul or PRS. Again losta marniez. 

Cheers.


----------



## conkerking (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice! My pairing is a Peavey Classic 30w valve amp (lovely tweed cover) with my pride'n'joy telecaster. Makes more than enough noise for my purposes.








I used to have am Epiphone Les Paul "Elitist", one of the Japanese-made-US-components ones, very nice but an instrument for a man in a band I felt, not a back-room noodler like me. Plus it was hellish heavy and made my shoulder sore!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh CK those 30s are the stuff man 

Love your Tele I;d like to get one myself one day. I do enjoy a nice bit of bluesy noodling from time to time, nothing like over abusing the pentatonic scale 

Those Elitists are a nice guitar from what I've seen, I bet with all that weight it had killer sustain and tone! 

Well with the Mesa I'm kind of the reverse I've been resisting buying some middle of the road amp and its been hard I gotta tell ya but now I've got it I'm raring to get some gigging action happening.

Cheers.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 22, 2009)

Heinz, thanks for your interest in the Plexi. I bought it about 25 years ago from a member of a rather cheesy British pop group..it's all original and comes complete with transformer sag! Over the years it has cost me a small fortune in valves (tubes) as I make sure they are all vintage stock...very difficult to track down.

Suffice to say not being a master volume amp it has only two settings: Off and LOUD. I use a hotplate power attenuator between it and the 4 X 12 so I can run it at full power without knocking the walls down. As a gigging amp it really is of little use (unless you are playing Deep Purple, Jimi Hendrix or Led Zeppelin all night) so for that I use a little 50w Engl combo.

However, if anything sounds better than a Les Paul or Strat through a Plexi at full bore I have yet to hear it.

Sorry neighbours!


----------



## conkerking (Nov 22, 2009)

Have to ask... who was the cheesy pop group?

I went through a few guitars before settling on my Tele...

The Les Paul, when I was going to be the next Jimmy Page...

The big hollow bodied Epiphone Emperor, when I was going to be the next Joe Pass...

The Fender Jazz Bass, when I was going to be the next Marcus Miller...

The Fender Strat in olympic white, when I was going to be the next Jimi Hendrix...

And finally the Telecaster, as I'm going to be the next Jeff Buckley. Without the being dead part, obviously.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 22, 2009)

conkerking said:


>


Hey man, nice tele 

I also have got one:


----------



## conkerking (Nov 22, 2009)

That's a beauty... cool maple, as opposed to my warm rosewood...


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 22, 2009)

conkerking said:


> Have to ask... who was the cheesy pop group?




*Cough* Chicory Tip.



Guitars played through the Plexi on a regular basis...


Gibson Les Paul '57 Reissue Gold Top.


1962 Fender Stratocaster.


One of the advantages of not being married is you can spend your money on anything you want...


----------



## conkerking (Nov 22, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> One of the advantages of not being married is you can spend your money on anything you want...



Damn you! *DAMN YOU!!!*


----------



## Heinz (Nov 22, 2009)

Maximowitz said:


> *Cough* Chicory Tip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man! 8)


and  at your last comment.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 23, 2009)

With regards to the Les Paul, Strat and Plexi...I suppose it was the realisation I was in this for "the long haul." I'd done the usual thing that guitar players do, "horse trading" equipment, buying and selling everything under the sun, you name it, at one point I had one! That "if only I had *this* I'd be great!" type thing.

It took me a few years but finally I realised it was all about you, the guitar and the amp. Not rack mounts, the latest "talent box", super-duper strings and picks made out of titanium from Mars. So I made an investment in gear that would last me until the end.

That said, the guitar I use the most is a Jackson Soloist. Very versatile.


----------

